# Dinklage wins as Tyrion !



## pskelding (Sep 19, 2011)

Peter Dinklage won the American Emmy Award for Best Supporting Actor in a TV series as Tyrion Lannister in Game of Thrones!  Congratulations!  This is awesome news for Mr Dinklage and I felt he deserved this honor.  It's also great news for the series, HBO has not only a fan winner on it's hands but a critical and awards success.  Maybe they will give them the extra funding for 13 episodes of season 2 instead of only 10.

Early this week Neil Marshall of Doomsday and Descent fame will be directing the Battle of Blackwater! I loved his movie Centurion and think he'll do a great job of bringing this important battle to the screen on budget but still at epic scale!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 19, 2011)

He was great in Game of Thrones, and so were the rest of the cast.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 23, 2011)

I think this award in the Emmy's made me the happiest! So glad that Game of Thrones and of course Dinklage received recognition this year! I thought the series had amazing acting. Shame it didn't receive more awards/noms!


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 23, 2011)

Well deserved.  Dinklage captures the character of Tyrion more than I could have imagined.


----------

